
The Countries That Trust Their Government Most and Least - 68c12c16
https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallmccarthy/2018/01/22/the-countries-that-trust-their-government-most-and-least-infographic
======
68c12c16
just for some comparison, here are some data for the US between 1958 and 2015,

[http://www.people-press.org/2015/11/23/1-trust-in-
government...](http://www.people-press.org/2015/11/23/1-trust-in-
government-1958-2015/)

